# Wald baskets



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi Folks-

I have a cross check with Salsa drop bars (44mm) and was wondering if anyone was running the Wald 137 basket on a similar setup. Does it fit? The bars have 16 inches between the drops, and the basket is 15 inches, but that only leaves .5 inches between the shifters and the basket if the basket rides high in the bar area, so shifting (brifters) would be an issue. Anyone have pictures of something like this?

Thanks!
/Dan


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

Either that or a reasonably priced porteur rack. Most I have found are $100+


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

Baskets and drop bars are not always compatible. I've seen good setups where the basket is connected to a small rack that is mounted to the fork.

Here's a standard basket connected to the handlebars.



















__
https://flic.kr/p/3260086587

Picture of a bike with the basket connected to a rack. Better solution in my opinion.










__
https://flic.kr/p/1881412898

Another picture of a bike with the basket connected to the rack.









https://www.rivbike.com/products/show/staff-bikes/50-998


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

I figured as much and spent some time perusing the catalogs at my LBS. Came up with this one-










Even has a bottle opener :thumbsup:


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

the pic is of an [X]


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

dankilling said:


> Even has a bottle opener :thumbsup:


You should order it from these guys.

http://www.rivbike.com/products/show/gamoh-cargo-rack/20-028


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

jl said:


> You should order it from these guys.
> 
> http://www.rivbike.com/products/show/gamoh-cargo-rack/20-028


LBS helps me out so I'm loyal


----------



## KobaltBlau (Jun 3, 2005)

How did this work out, Dan? looks like the gamoh is 18 inches wide - how could that fit? I have a similar challenge and am trying to figure it out.


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

KobaltBlau said:


> How did this work out, Dan? looks like the gamoh is 18 inches wide - how could that fit? I have a similar challenge and am trying to figure it out.


The Gamoh ended up being too wide for drops, so I went with a Soma mini rack and a 9x15 basket mounted the long-way. The only problem was that my Casserroll only has eyelets on the back edge of the fork, so the whole setup only works with P-clips which I don't want to use, so I ended up ditching the whole thing and am running the basket on a rear rack now. Bummer, huh?

I am reconsidering putting some city-bike bars like the Velo-Orange Milan or Porteur bars onto it and getting something like a Wald 137 basket since the struts are longer.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

+1 on using a front rack especially a wider Porteur style to carry a removable basket so you have more loading options. A built in basket or permanent rail is second IMHO.

Other sources (they may have wholesale price for LBS to order for you): best of both worlds, then:

http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/accessories/racks-decaleurs.html

The Rack Lady at Banjo Bikes made at least one shipment of the porteur rack. For more about them: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ and http://www.banjobicycles.com/racks.html.

http://www.cetmacargo.com/10 CETMA cargo racks index.htm

If these are a bit pricey, and you can use a drill, hacksaw, vise, and have a modicum of construction skills you can also make your own. My aluminum channel one was $60 in parts about a third of that was the steel corner reinforcements and stainless steel hardware bought at the hardware store. Access to scap metal would have dropped the price a lot.

These racks let you move the basket forward to get brifter clearance.

The rack you showed is no slouch, either.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a soft spot for CETMA because they are made in town.

I don't have one though. I have a cheap Delta front rack on my bike and eventually I'll attach a basket with some netting. Lighter, you know? And cheaper.


----------



## KobaltBlau (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback, guys. Dan, how was the 9x15 rack mounted lengthwise - was it at all "diving-boardey?" Did you try carrying a messenger bag in it? if so, what fit? if not, what did you carry?

Much appreciated,

Andy


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

The 2011 Casseroll has canti brakes and a painted matching rack that mounts to the canti posts.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Oh, my! I'm going to have to order one of these.

From the Velo Orange site - https://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/accessories/racks-decaleurs/vo-wheel-stabilizer.html


----------

